# Spouse sponsor in Nz



## tonyxichlo (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all,

As a Nzder living in australia, also have australia Pr (visa 801,granted Jul 11,de facto realationship,sponsored by my partner), but we have been separate for 8 months. Now, i want to move back to Nz and sponsor my new boy friend to get P.R in Nz,I knew him through my friend. 

Am i eligible to sponsor him to stay in Nz? ( This is the first time for me in Nz)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Where is your new boyfriend from?


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

tonyxichlo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As a Nzder living in australia, also have australia Pr (visa 801,granted Jul 11,de facto realationship,sponsored by my partner), but we have been separate for 8 months. Now, i want to move back to Nz and sponsor my new boy friend to get P.R in Nz,I knew him through my friend.
> 
> ...


Don't they ask that you're in a stable relationship for at least a year? could be a bit soon yet to be sponsoring him. 

Why do you want to move back?


----------



## tonyxichlo (Jul 15, 2012)

All my family members are still living in Nz. My b.f is overseas student from Thailand. I know that INZ will ask for one year stable relationship,thats why i'm not gonna sponsor him straight after i move back to Nz,i'll wait for it. Just wonder whether am i eligible to sponsor him to get Nz P.r in Nz.? Never sponsor anyone in Nz before.

Once again, thank you all .


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Stable relationship means you have to live together for a year. If you move back to NZ, you won't be living together, so, I'm not sure how that's going to work. I believe there is a partner sponsored work visa your bf could get that would bridge the time you need to spend together. After that year you could sponsor him for residence, and after 2 years in the country he could apply for permanant residence.


----------



## welshjohn369 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been through this with my partner who resides in Scotland at present. Under the Partnership scheme you can get a work visa without work to go to. We have not lived together long enough to satisfy immigration but have been told that my partner should apply for a visitors visa with exeption to instructions. Also told that after residing with me for 1 - 2 months she should be able to get a work visa and we take everything from there!


----------



## marc1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey welshjohn,welshmarc here.
Whats it like at the moment for construction jobs?


----------



## welshjohn369 (Apr 12, 2012)

marc1977 said:


> Hey welshjohn,welshmarc here.
> Whats it like at the moment for construction jobs?


Well mate I really do not know, I am in Forensics!

I assume Christchurch would be the place to look after the quake.


----------



## tonyxichlo (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks all, 

I'm in Nz with my b.f now.And will settle here. We're planning to get married next month and he will lodge his application sometimes on Oct. We jointed all bills,took a lot of photos together.
But I heard that, if i want to sponsor my b.f, I have to stay in Nz at least 2 years prior to lodge my application to INZ. Is that true? I'm very concern about this issue. 

Please help me to answer this question.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

tonyxichlo said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> I'm in Nz with my b.f now.And will settle here. We're planning to get married next month and he will lodge his application sometimes on Oct. We jointed all bills,took a lot of photos together.
> But I heard that, if i want to sponsor my b.f, I have to stay in Nz at least 2 years prior to lodge my application to INZ. Is that true? I'm very concern about this issue.
> ...


Hi there. Not sure, I'm afraid. I'd contact Immigration NZ directly to check.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

welshjohn369 said:


> I have been through this with my partner who resides in Scotland at present. Under the Partnership scheme you can get a work visa without work to go to. We have not lived together long enough to satisfy immigration but have been told that my partner should apply for a visitors visa with exeption to instructions. Also told that after residing with me for 1 - 2 months she should be able to get a work visa and we take everything from there!


Welshjohn369:

Would you mind sharing your experience with me? 

I have been in a long distance relationship with my NZ fiance who has been a NZ resident for the past 35 years. We met online and I have been to NZ five times in the past two years visiting him (I have spent a total of approximately 12 months with him in NZ intermittently). 

I want to move there to be with him, but there does not appear to be any specific Visas for my circumstances. I don't know if INZ will consider the time I spent "living" with him during my visits, as being in a de facto relationship (we have a joint Tenancy Agreement in both our names). I have had to return to Canada to deal with other matters and am now able to relocate, but it appears as though we need to be living together in a de facto relationship to be able to apply under the Family Stream  If INZ does not take into account the time I spent living with him during my visits as being in a de facto relationship, then I don't qualify to apply  

I'd love to hear your story if you don't mind sharing... Thank you!


----------



## welshjohn369 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well to begin with my relationship fell through, the 16 year old son did not want to come here....so there you go, not a happy ending.

However, there are ways which INZ will give you the opportunity to prove to them your genuine relationship. You can get a visitors visa with exceptions. You come over on a visitors visa but tell them your true intentions, discuss this with a INZ case manager (my ex found it cheaper to call NZ rather than London when she was in Scotland!!) ANY history you have of the relationship is important, pictures in NZ, time living together, emails, ANYTHING.

Obviously our relationship never came to fruition but I had sent all my documentation to her including a letter to INZ telling them our history and I believe had she gone ahead things would have been fine.

Your partner may have to show funds in order to keep you whilst you are in NZ and unable to work....remember you will be on a visitors visa! But we were told that it did not take long to obtain a work visa either and certainly not the entire 12 months of the visitors visa.

Hope this makes some sense, I saw your post and have replied quite quickly, but I am sure you can imagine it is still quite painful for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

welshjohn369 said:


> Well to begin with my relationship fell through, the 16 year old son did not want to come here....so there you go, not a happy ending.
> 
> However, there are ways which INZ will give you the opportunity to prove to them your genuine relationship. You can get a visitors visa with exceptions. You come over on a visitors visa but tell them your true intentions, discuss this with a INZ case manager (my ex found it cheaper to call NZ rather than London when she was in Scotland!!) ANY history you have of the relationship is important, pictures in NZ, time living together, emails, ANYTHING.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your situation  It must be very difficult for you.

Thank you for replying so quickly. I really appreciate it.

I have my own funds and get a pension so my fiance does not need to sponsor me at all. I can prove that I have the funds in my savings account on top of my monthly pension. I am all good there.

Do you know if INZ would consider the time I spent with my fiance in NZ as living together? We were obviously together, bought furniture, have a joint tenancy agreement, etc., but we don't share matters financially because I have my own place in Canada to pay for so that I can live...

Again, I am really sorry to hear about your outcome  I really feel for you.

Thanks for your reply welshjohn369...


----------

